# 68 (?) re-power



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm planning on repowering the old girl this spring with *THIS B&S* .
I really don't want to put a cheapie engine on this & was wondering if any of you have done this with the engine I listed ?
*SMALL ENGINE WAREHOUSE* lists this in their re-power section.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

By the way that Briggs that you are thinking about getting is also made in China too. as to "Cheapie" engines I own 3 Harbor Frieght Predator 212cc and they are decent and depenadable engines. Two of them are on Snowblowers and one of them is on a mini bike. Th Harbor Freight Predator is the darling of the carting world and there are tons of go fast parts for this engine. NR racing has a stage 4 kit for this engine that will get you to about 15 Hp out of 212cc's. So far I have used my Harbor Freight engines for over 3 years on the minibike and Snowblower and it still starts in 1-2 pulls of the recoil every time and tosses snow 40+ feet. Here is my so called Cheapie Harbor freight Predator taking on 11 inches of snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe digger needs or wants the electric start


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> maybe digger needs or wants the electric start


True, No electric start on the Harbor Freight 212cc Predator if you got a 28+ inch wide blower Harbor Freight sells a 420cc engine with electric start. My old 5hp Tecumseh did not have electric start but the Predator 212cc engines start in 1 to 2 pulls anyway just like Honda engines even in the coldest weather too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO, There's nothing wrong with the B&S engine you're thinking of using.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the briggs motor either. one day the Tecumseh on my 521 will need replacing so I'm always looking out for a 5-7 hp motor with electric start


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies folks .
I wasn't insinuating that the H/F engines are junk . I know an engine will last a long time if it's cared for . ( The current one lasted 45 + years  ) .
They show a model with more torque / same footprint & shaft dimensions 15C114-0120 & it has an alternator to run a lamp for night time work .
That's the real reason these interest me .


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I put that 800 B&S on a 10M4 that I have, works great. However, I just put the Predator 212cc (6.5hp) (sale for 99.00) on my 10M6, and personally I think that the Predator is not only stronger, but for the price difference, it is hands down my preferred selection for a re-power. Quality on both seem to be in same ballpark.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

I just put a b&s 15, 11.50 model like the one in your post. direct bolt on. same shaft height. just had to drill the studs and put longer bolts. (you may have to move the shute control for whatever you put on). this was on a 71 910954. I wanted electric start and lights. the one you showed doesn't have throttle control. you can add that if wanted. sew is a good place to do biz...p.s. if you get one from sew don't forget to call briggs and reg. it for the warranty.(no cost) 3 years from date of purchase. then if any probs you can bring it to any auth. b & s service biz.


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

oneacer said:


> I put that 800 B&S on a 10M4 that I have, works great. However, I just put the Predator 212cc (6.5hp) (sale for 99.00) on my 10M6, and personally I think that the Predator is not only stronger, but for the price difference, it is hands down my preferred selection for a re-power. Quality on both seem to be in same ballpark.


You wouldnt happen to have a link for that , would 'ya ? 
I Googled it but all I got was go-cart & mini-bike engines .:smiley-confused009:


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

Digger 66 said:


> You wouldnt happen to have a link for that , would 'ya ?
> I Googled it but all I got was go-cart & mini-bike engines .:smiley-confused009:


lot of people use predator engines, and they are good. with plenty of power.they will not be listed as a snow blower engine, because of the air filter. you may or may not have to adjust the carb for cold weather. sometimes you do, most of the time you don't. and you want to look at harbor freight http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...hv-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-epa-69730.html


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

I really appreciate all your input on this .
After reading several reviews , this just sent me against getting one of these .
I mean , If I'm going to go through the whole process , I want something more than a "throw-away" engine .

_ This Asian engine is "throw away", if it fails/has problems. *Parts support is close to zero*, on this model. If something fails on it, and the cost is $30, it's better to buy another one, bolt it on, and use the old one for parts._

Once I get this project started , I'll be sure to take plenty of pics & may even turn it into a "how-to" .

Thank you again all for your help .

-Gene .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

why do you say that the HF motor is a throw away motor


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it, the 100$ hf engines are good, tons of people use them for repower, my self included. You'll be happy.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you use honda parts in the unlikely event that something fails


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Digger, For my 1971 Ariens, I purchased the Briggs And Stratton 21m214 342cc engine from Small Engine back in 2011. I went bigger because I said if I am going to do this, I want it to be worth doing. My opinion is that the 7HP Tecumseh was under powered for my machine and for what I have to clear and it struggled with bigger snow storms. If you have a bear of a property to clear, I would recommend going a bit bigger and stronger. I spent a BIG chunk of change for my repower, but to me it was well ... worth it.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Digger 66 said:


> I really appreciate all your input on this .
> After reading several reviews , this just sent me against getting one of these .
> I mean , If I'm going to go through the whole process , I want something more than a "throw-away" engine .
> 
> ...


Just go to omb.com and you can get tons of even regular parts for the HF Predator 212cc engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> why do you say that the HF motor is a throw away motor



I don't think Digger is saying it. I think it's a quote from an article he read. As we all know there are plenty of China bashers out there with and without good reason.
The Predators so far have proven to be a good engine to re-power snow blowers with and at a very attractive price.
They seem to have no problem once modified of being an engine of choice of minibikes and go carts too and they likely see a lot more abuse in that application and hold up just fine.

https://www.google.com/#q=youtube+modidied+predator

There are parts out there at places like OMB https://www.ombwarehouse.com/


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't think Digger is saying it. I think it's a quote from an article he read.


You Sir are correct .


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

We got 7 feet of snow in 3 days last year & the old girl busted through it pretty well , she's just tired .
That's my (lifted) Silverado in the first pic & my snowmobile trailer in the second .


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Digger 66 said:


> You Sir are correct .


There is good parts availability for the Predator 212cc engine online. Plus the Briggs engine is also made in China too. So the Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine is not a throw away engine since it can be repaired both easily and economicly with either stock parts or billet high performance parts. NR RACING sells a stage 4 kit that will boost the power output of this engine to 15 hp even.


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

She's coming along nicely .
Had to massage a few parts but not too too bad .
The belt tensioner bracket had to be hacked apart & re welded along with some other things .


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

To each his own, but because of things like the Predator:
Americans have lost jobs
America has lost manufacturing capability.
Honda has lost intellectual property that they spent millions to develop.
There is more environmental damage to our planet (because the Chinese don't care like we do.)
I am a little embarrassed to be an American, at some small level that I can't describe.

Of COURSE Predators work good! It's stolen Honda technology. China works day in and day out, to steal the technology of companies all over the world. They have dedicated groups that do this, for the government. If I can slow them down even a little by not contributing my $99, I'm gonna do it, every time. That's why I will spend hours and hours working to keep my old Tecumsehs going. I know there are hundreds of things that I have to buy that are made in China. There is no way around it. But engines and cars are just my line in the sand, where I say, "okay, enough is enough." JMHO.


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

bwright1818 said:


> To each his own, but because of things like the Predator:
> Americans have lost jobs
> America has lost manufacturing capability.
> Honda has lost intellectual property that they spent millions to develop.
> ...


I went with the Briggs .


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I went to omb.com, and got an electronics, and TV sight.
Sid


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

All the Honda engine patents expired. There is nothing "stolen"


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

omb is here

https://www.ombwarehouse.com/Performance-Engine-Parts/Predator-212cc-Racing-Parts


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Next question :

The OHV configuration doesn't allow the stock chute control to be used .
I would like to replace the rod & universal joint assembly with some sort of (rotational) cable . Like a heavy duty speedometer cable where a steel inner part is encased in a flexible ( but semi-rigid) housing .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or go electric :icon_whistling:

Does that Briggs have an output ??

https://www.google.com/#q=electric+snow+blower+chute


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or go electric :icon_whistling:
> 
> Does that Briggs have an output ??
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=electric+snow+blower+chute


No , no rotor / stator 
We think alike :wavetowel2: !


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

OK , *THIS GUY DID IT* .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could always mount a small 12v like a motorcycle or lawn and garden battery and recharge after each use :blush:


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You could always mount a small 12v like a motorcycle or lawn and garden battery and recharge after each use :blush:


I'm brainstorming with an old plastic chute & the shaft out of an old curved-head weed masher .
We'll see what happens .


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Digger 66 said:


> No , no rotor / stator
> We think alike :wavetowel2: !


Bet you can get a stator and flywheel to fit, if you want to spend the money...


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Bet you can get a stator and flywheel to fit, if you want to spend the money...


What I'd REALLY like to do is add a throttle to this engine but I can't find ant how-to's on line


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

404 said:


> All the Honda engine patents expired. There is nothing "stolen"


Maybe in this case, not stolen to a court of law; but it's still stolen, if it's such a close copy that Honda parts will actually fit it. I don't think the Chinese burned out any brain cells coming up with the Predator, let's put it that way.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Digger 66 said:


> What I'd REALLY like to do is add a throttle to this engine but I can't find ant how-to's on line


Here's the information on adding a throttle plate. It not a big job, you just need the throttle plate. Remove the gas tank (and the various bits of plastic shrouding around it, 4 or 5 bolts to remove the governor lever, & old throttle plate, drop the new throttle plate with the throttle lever on, bolt it down, reinstall the governor lever on the shaft taking care to calibrate it properly, hook up the governor spring to the now movable throttle lever, bolt the tank back on, the plastic shrouds and you're done.

Suggest that while your at it, you add a fuel shutoff valve, which also pops right in.


I installed an adjustable throttle plate on my Briggs 305CC engine. Works perfect. By the look of your engine, the part you need is here...

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/ja...rewind-starter . It's under the controls/governor/rewind drawing


222G







* Briggs P/N 793109 * BRACKET CONTROL  $23.55 



*Part 222G *is the throttle plate with the adjustable throttle lever on it. You probably have *222F* installed. I found one on Ebay for my engine. 

Take the gas tank off and the plastic cover below it, and take a picture of your existing plate, which is missing all the adjustable bits and pieces. You can try Ebay or Jacks seems to have the thing available at a reasonable price.

I reused the original governor lever and spring. All this new assembly does is makes the governor spring tension adjustable by way of the throttle control lever so you can turn the engine speed down to idle. Make sure to adjust the governor lever on the governor shaft properly when you reassemble it so that all works well. Attached Thumbnails  

__________________


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Here's the information on adding a throttle plate. It not a big job, you just need the throttle plate. Remove the gas tank (and the various bits of plastic shrouding around it, 4 or 5 bolts to remove the governor lever, & old throttle plate, drop the new throttle plate with the throttle lever on, bolt it down, reinstall the governor lever on the shaft taking care to calibrate it properly, hook up the governor spring to the now movable throttle lever, bolt the tank back on, the plastic shrouds and you're done.
> 
> Suggest that while your at it, you add a fuel shutoff valve, which also pops right in.
> 
> ...



That's awesome ^^^^ 
Thank you soooo much !!!

Hate to be a pain but you wouldn't happen to have a pic of your finished install , would 'ya ?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Digger 66 said:


> That's awesome ^^^^
> Thank you soooo much !!!
> 
> Hate to be a pain but you wouldn't happen to have a pic of your finished install , would 'ya ?



Actually, I forgot to take pictures after the installation, but I took a few BEFORE with the old throttle plate on it, to compare the part with what was available on Ebay. Here's a picture, so just imagine the same thing, but with the throttle control lever sticking out of it.

My engine is a 305 cc, 13.5 FTpounds. Yours is a smaller engine, and the plate is a bit different, but the installation should be the same more or less. Took about 15 minutes once I had the replacement in my hands.


----------

